# Upgrades for Craftsman 21807 tablesaw



## mske390 (Feb 24, 2015)

I own a Craftsman 21807 tablesaw 

http://www.craftsman.com/craftsman-10inch-table-saw-with-laser-trac-reg-21807/p-00921807000P

that I would like to get some accesories to. I've searched on-line and can not find anything so am figuring I will have to make anything I'm after unless someone knows where I could find anything? If anything exists.

I'm specifically looking for zero clearnace insert and better fence.

thanks in advance


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I always make my own zero clearance plates.There are tons of aftermarket fences online.Beismeyer and Vega are two very good ones.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

http://www.grizzly.com/search/?sq=Zero+clearance+insert+craftsman

Go to www.grizzly.com and search for a Shop Fox fence. It's supposed to be as good as a Beisemeyer fence but cheaper. I played with one at the Grizzly showroom and it was miles ahead of the old crappy one on my Craftsman table saw.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

As previous poster said, make your zero clearance plate, but I doubt you will find a better fence as your saw is not a full size saw.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I should have checked out the saw before making my op.I doubt you will find a fence and if you did the cost would probably be worth more than the saw.


----------



## mske390 (Feb 24, 2015)

There are plenty of options for other saws but not this one. If you were familiar with this saw you would understand that making a zero clearance is not that easy, not like others...if it were I have one. I guess at this point I need to look at as a challenge.

Thanks


----------



## mske390 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mort, thank you but that doesn't work with my saw that's for the other saw I was considering buying.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

mske390 said:


> I own a Craftsman 21807 tablesaw
> 
> http://www.craftsman.com/craftsman-10inch-table-saw-with-laser-trac-reg-21807/p-00921807000P
> 
> ...


Do you have the operators manual for your saw?


----------



## mske390 (Feb 24, 2015)

http://powertool.manualsonline.com/manuals/mfg/craftsman/13721807.html


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

mske390 said:


> http://powertool.manualsonline.com/manuals/mfg/craftsman/13721807.html


What does it say about using the rip fence? The link to me isn't readable.


----------

